# DIY flash softbox (for macro)



## Stormchase (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I just picked up a canon 430 ex II speedlight. I was going to go with the 14 or 24 ring / duel flash set up but really didnt have the money. Playing around when i got it i instantly realized i needed a soft box to soften the light. So here is what i did. Thought I would share if anyone was looking to do something like this. Hope it helps someone 

1. I got an empty soda box (12 pack) and cut it in half.I just eyeballed about 3 inches past the end of my lens fully extended.

2. At the end of my lens I cut the box out to the 3 inch mark in an angle.






3. Measured the size of my speedlight that will be going into the softbox and cut the whole just a hair smaller then the size of the flash. I cut it smaller so it assures a nice tight fit once its on. 





4. Found some paint for fun. All i had was GM white auto paint. So i painted it but flat black would be better because of the reflection off of the white. My mistake but ill probably change it soon.


5. I Lined the inside with aluminum foil and applied with tape.






6. Cut a trash bag the same size as the surfice of the end of the box and taped 2 layers to the end.







7. This is it installed!






This is the resault to see the lighting. Im no pro, really a noob with lighting but I think its a pretty even soft look. It was shot in low tungsten light with the flash.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks great! Good job. Soft box is a must for macro photography.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks shaunly, best thing is its free! Took about a half hour give or take and it does the job. Could look better but lol.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's my take on this...

Foam Ice Chests, Bait Buckets, and other EPS Foam Coolers
Item# 3402
Bait Tote   http://www.lifoam.com/images/products/icechests/bait_tote_3402.jpg 
Convenient size with thick LIFOAM insulation, poly-rope handle and deep nesting. Sturdy plastic retaining clips allow for heavier load.
Size: 7 3/4" x 7 3/4" x 6 1/4"


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 12, 2010)

So It looks like a cooler lol.


----------

